
Penrose Stairs - gilad
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penrose_stairs
======
riffraff
missing in the article, but you can actually make 3D versions of this playing
with perspective, although it will only work from a very specific viewing
angle.

See, for example the 3D printed penrose triangles on thingiverse
[https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:6513](https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:6513)

